# Isaac Bustos performs Heitor Villa-Lobos Prelude no. 1



## Kamakiri (Feb 29, 2016)

I had the pleasure of recording Isaac Bustos this past weekend. He is an extraordinary guitarist!

I hope you enjoy the performance:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

That's good, no "show" effects, just plain playing and filming.


----------



## Kamakiri (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for watching!


----------

